# Sick Chicken



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a hen with a runny clear nose, seems to be rattling when she breaths. Otherwise acting fine, still eating, drinking and is alert. Can this be a cold? And can you give a chicken children's medicine? Do I need to bring her in the house away from my other girls?

Thanks


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like she has a CRD. Yes, you should bring her in the house and keep her away from your other birds. You should also watch you flock to see if anyone else shows signs of illness. 

You will want to keep her warm, not hot. When any of my flock has a CRD I treat with Tylan powder which is mixed into the drinking water. Usually it takes up to 14 days for a chicken to get better. Just make sure she isn't passing any blood either through her mouth or nose, which would be a sign of a more serious condition. Make sure too that after you handle your sick chicken to wash your hands so as not to spread any disease to your healthy birds.

Otherwise, just give her time, watch the rest of your flock to make sure no one else is sick. Good luck =)


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks got her in the house and I keep hearing every once in a while like she is make a gasping sound. Went to tractor supply and got Vetrx and rubbed around her beak...no chicken vets around...there needs to be more..


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You can get an antibotic at Tractor supply. Tylan, or some kind of water soluble antibotic is fine. She will get better with that. If she won't drink on her own, then get the eyedropper, and put some in her mouth.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Our Tractor Supply does not have Tylan. I got Vet RX and Colloidal Silver. Just been rubbing VetRX on beak and under wings. Gave her a few drops of Colloidal Silver. Have her in the house. She is still active but almost sounds like she has the hicups or even almost like a goose. She is in the play room underneath our bedroom and she did do this several times during the night. Still eating (a little and drinking). Has anyone every used Colloidal Silver? Not really any discharged coming from her nose. Am I doing this right??? She is 6 years old and has not laid in several months.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I know a few people that use Colloidal Silver and swear by it. I don't use it myself though and have no idea how it is used. Whatever you do use to treat your bird, the most important thing is watching for signs of improvement. Whenever I use a treatment I use the three day rule: No improvement in 3 days, try something else. As long as you see, even a small bit of improvement, that's good.

Tylan powder can usually be got from a vet. You are right. There needs to be a few more poultry vets. I know of only 1 real poultry vet in my area. By real, I mean someone who actually treats poultry as part of their practice. Too many here who treat livestock will not touch poultry at all.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks not sure if she will make it just going to keep trying..with all the backyard chickens we have around these days...that vet could be one rich person...Just hope my other hens are ok..thanks for you help!!! Will let you know tomorrow how she is doing.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

She is better...Still a little running nose but she really wants to go back out.. No longer rattling when she breaths. Raining and cold here in Georgia so keeping her in until Sunday when it is supposed to warm up. Since I have had her in the house for a week how will she do putting her back out when going to be cold at night???? Any help thanks guys!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If she still has a runny nose, then don't put her back out. When you do, observe the pecking order issues and make sure she isn't being bullied. If she isn't, then they will all keep each other warm. Glad to hear she is getting better!!!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with fuzziebutt. Until all the symptoms have cleared up, I wouldn't put her back in with your coop. Also while she is still showing symptoms, it is possible for her to pass her bugg to other birds. When it comes time to reintroduce her to the flock, just put her in and keep and eye on things to make sure eveyone is getting along. 

If you are worried about the cold weather, this is what I do with my own. I will put the bird back during the day and take them back in during the night. I'll do this for a few days just to see how the bird copes. If all seems well, I hold my breath and leave the bird overnight. I keep an eye and watch for any problems.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Update. No progression. Eyes seem to be swolen. Giving vetrx daily. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

With this kind of infection it can be hit and miss. I had one die from it, yet the rest of my flock do have the odd sneeze but apart from that have no other problems and have come through relatively unscathed. It seems that the damp and cold effects the strength of the infection. I used Tylan in their water supply when the first one was getting sick and I think I got in there before the infection really took hold. Once the infection does really get to the breathing unfortunately I dont think much more can be done because the damage is done. I hope things turn out okay!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

pmcconville said:


> Update. No progression. Eyes seem to be swolen. Giving vetrx daily. Any ideas are welcome.


How is your hen doing? 
Was wondering, do any other birds in your flock showing symptoms such as swollen eyes?


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

She has been in the house for almost a month now. She hardly eats or drinks. Eyes still swollen shut. Put her out in the front yard on Sunday and she is really wobbly but still seems to walk around. Tries to follow me around. I'm really surprised she is still alive. None of the other hens show any signs of illness. Should I go ahead and take her to the vet. I hate to spend $100 on a hen but thats what they are going to charge me. Thanks.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to hear none of your other hens are showing signs of illness. 
I understand how you feel about the vet cost. It is something you have to decide for yourself if you want to spend that sort of money on a hen or not. I can run a few things by you that may or may not help. I'm not a vet but I have heard a few things people have tried over the years that they swear by. 

I'm hoping that you are bathing her eyes a few times a day in warm water to help her see? If you have any Terramycin eye ointment you can try adding that to the eyes to see if it gives her any relief? I would try it and if it helps, good. If you don't see any change in 3 days, discountinue using it. You can get it from a vet or off ebay.

Try adding some probiotics to her diet. Try giving her some probiotic yougurt in a treat cup. 
If she is having problems eating, try giving her some tin cat food that is fish. The extra protien helps keep weight on. I have found that when my birds are sick, they will not eat seed but they will take soft food like cat food. They sometimes will also eat the juice the food comes in. Another good thing to help them when they are not really eating is mashing up a boiled egg.

Most feedstores sell antibiotics for poultry. If you can get SuperBooster, try that. A packet isn't very expensive, about $5.00. The vitamins and penicillin may help her. 

Keep us up to date how she does.


----------

